# Snot Nosed, 4 Eyes, Freckle Face, Metal Mouth!



## MedicPrincess (Feb 2, 2006)

I am NOT OLD!  I am going to be 30 this year, but I am not old!

I was checking out at the grocery store.  My checker girl was probably barely 16, if even out of diapers yet.

I forgot about something under my cart.  Of course she noticed.  I was like "Oh..yea, forgot that one..."

Do you know what that little Snot Nosed Brat said....

She said...

"Its Okay, My mom says everyone starts to forget when they get old!"

BOY....I could actually envision myself snatching her up by her ponytail, dragging her to the parking lot and showing her

I AM NOT OLD!!!

ugh!!!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2006)

Princess, don't they give discounts at Rite Aide and CVS to folks like you on certain days of the week?

Soon enough the forum will be pooling its money to buy you one of those rascal motorized scooters.  Can you imagine the speed you'd get on one of those babies?

I kid I kid


----------



## VinBin (Feb 2, 2006)

heh....looks like the cashier girl didnt have a way with words...

Did she say it as a joke? I hope?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, I doubt it.  She had that disgusting doe eyed innocent looking going on.  

Everyone knows kids say what they think, without thinking...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 2, 2006)

I have NEVER said anything that considerate about a persons age even at 16... thats something that you expect between the age range of 2-8... 16 there was no excuse...

I would have had some smartass comment about "they say when you start getting old you lose your eyesight too... oh looks like your already there"

Hey its early and no coffee dont expect something already preplanned ie sarcasm... get me in the afternoon I usually always have a smart*** comment....


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2006)

perhaps she was joking.... and hey... her mom could be 30, too...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

Older than I am... I'm going to be 28 forever.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah my last birthday I turned 26 again.

My mother forgot how old I was.

My grandparents never remember and when my mom told them after she remembered what year I was born they called to say, "Jenny, I can't believe it!! When did you get that age!"

My son asked me how old I was and he said "WOW Mommy that's a lot of years, you're old."

And I've found 3 grey hairs in 3 months.


I empathize princess, we are young. Just cause we're not teens or are closer to 30 than we'd like to admit doesn't mean we feel that way. At least I still get carded once in a while...The day that stops altogether I'll really be depressed.

We can always wait for her to get her off work and show her what real women are made of! B)


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know why this girl would say something at all... she may have been having a bad day we all do or maybe you look old or judging from your past threads, you just seem to get on some peoples bad side by simply entering the front door...:unsure:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> or maybe you look old


 

BAD Colorado. BAD!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> BAD Colorado. BAD!


 
h34r: I said nothing.....h34r:


----------



## Stevo (Feb 2, 2006)

age is a relative thing, especially if all your relatives are dead....
~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

Still older than me.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2006)

I just turned 20.
Ahh, what it is to be young.

=D


----------



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2006)

_anna one, anna two....._



She said, "I'e seen you in here before."
I said, "I've been here a time or two."
She said, "Hello, my
Name is Bobby Jo
Meet my twin sister Betty Lou
And we're both feeling kinda wild tonight
And you're the only cowboy in this place
And if you're up for a rodeo
We'll put a big Texas smile on
Your face"
I said, "Girls,"

[Chorus]
I ain't as good as I once was
I got a few years on me now
But there was a time back in my prime

When I could really lay it down
And if you need some love tonight
Then I might have just enough
I ain't as good as I once was
But I'm as good once as I ever was

I still hang out with my best friend dave
Ive known him since we were kids at school
Last night he
Had a few shots
Got in a tight spot hustlin' a game of pool
With a couple of redneck boys
One great
Big bad biker man
I heard David yell across the room
"Hey buddy, how 'bout a helping hand."
I said, "Dave,"

[Chorus]
I ain't as good as I once was
My how the years have flown
But there was a time back in my prime

When I could really hold my own
But if you wanna fight tonight
Guess thouse boys dont look all that
Tough
I ain't as good as I once was
But I'm as good once as I ever was

I used to be hell on wheels
Back when I was younger man
Now my body says, "You can't do this boy"

But my pride says, "Oh, yes you can

I ain't as good as I once was
Thats just the cold hard truth
I still throw a few back, talk a little smack
When I'm feelin bullet proof
So don't double dog dare me now
'Cause I'd have to call your bluff

I ain't as good as I once was
But I'm as good once as I ever was
Maybe not be good as I once was
But I'm as good once as I ever was

~S~


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 3, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS.....we're singing a song by the father of my next baby!!

Stop it...I am all flushed now!


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 3, 2006)

I just turned 30 a couple of weeks ago and I think my EMS buddies took it harder than I did.  They've all known me since I was 15.  I guess they realized if I'm getting old, they must be getting REALLY old!


----------



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2006)

> True terror is to wake up one morning and discover that your high school class is running the country.
> Kurt Vonnegut





> You can't help getting older, but you don't have to get old.
> George Burns





> There is still no cure for the common birthday.
> John Glenn





> I'm not interested in age. People who tell me their age are silly. You're as old as you feel.
> Henri Frederic Amiel





> You know you're getting old when all the names in your black book have M. D. after them.
> Harrison Ford





> After thirty, a body has a mind of its own.
> Bette Midler





> In youth the days are short and the years are long. In old age the years are short and day's long.
> Pope Paul VI


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~S~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squid (Feb 6, 2006)

I would not re-live my teenage years, or even my early 20s, for all the money in the world.


----------



## i_drive_code3 (Feb 6, 2006)

*wait till...*

you have wrinkles AND zits!  ...crap this getting older stuff is NOT for the weak!!!  arrghhhh

one of the instructors at the emt class i T/A for & i have been having an ongoing battle for several years regarding our ages -- he is a mere "baby" at 32 and he claims i am "elderly" at 37... but dammit i turned 30 last year for the last time!!

all i can say is (um ok got a coupla things here...sorry age messes up the memory or something like that HUH?) -- CRRRAAAPPP i just totally forgot what i was gonna say...

i'm gonna slink away now....
kate


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 6, 2006)

i_drive_code3 said:
			
		

> you have wrinkles AND zits!


 

OH NO!!! I am VERY blessed.  I think I can count the number of zits I have had in my LIFETIME on my 2 hands.

There will be none of that.  That is entirely unacceptable.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> That is entirely unacceptable.


 


Yup, couldn't agree more. 

Never. Happen. EVER.


----------



## i_drive_code3 (Feb 7, 2006)

*zits, wrinkles....blah!*

hiya girls, lets see when i checked your profiles you are both still under the big 3-0....i am, um, cruising downhill towards the 4-0 though i get carded often enough to know that i don't look it! 

according to my better half, i DON'T have wrinkles but i know my face well enough to see those little crows feets and laugh lines and the way i look at it, wrinkles show "experience" or something positive like that! and the only times i manage to get zits is when my darling teenage daughters are pre-menstrual -- i love how they share their hormonal fluctuations with me! 

as i said before, aging is not for the weak!  and the way i see it, "miss clairol" will be owing me a  fat retirement check when i finally stop coloring my hair! LOL....

kate


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice and Easy already owes me shares in the company. I'm not at the big 3-0 yet but i'm getting too close for comfort. I hate saying I like "so & so" (music group and getting blank stares. Anyway....I plan on having a GREAT plastic surgeon in the next few years to alter the aging process for me.


----------



## Firechic (Feb 9, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I think it only gets better the older I become.
My 20's were a blast and my 30's, so far, have been terrific.
I guess when I'm a blue-haired little ole lady, that'll be when the fun starts!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 9, 2006)

C r a z y


----------



## Stevo (Feb 9, 2006)

> I hate saying I like "so & so" (music group and getting blank stares



or being asked if Ringo Starr is in the milky way.....


~S~


----------



## Firechic (Feb 10, 2006)

> C r a z y



I told you to call me that!!


----------

